# Sumatran Green Coffee Beans



## DRJOHN (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi, I have access to 40 tons of Sumatran Green coffee beans. I was wondering whether any coffee roasters will be interested. I'm new to this and I would like some help.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DRJOHN said:


> Hi, I have access to 40 tons of Sumatran Green coffee beans. I was wondering whether any coffee roasters will be interested. I'm new to this and I would like some help.


 Dr John, you have come to the right place....obviously done your research. 

What's the smallest quantity you sell, how much per kg and what can you tell us about the coffee...I do realise you are new to this, so a handy guide is below:



origin, farm, farmer, name of farmers dog


Is it from a cooperative


Photos of farm/s


grade


height grown


processing method wet, dry, pulped natural, honey washed


crop year


cupping score


flavour notes


Coffee Varietal


Organic, RFI, Utz or other certification, fair trade...


Hows it packed, Ecotact Hermetic, Pentapack, Grainpro, Polyester, or Hessian.


Do you send free samples


Where is the coffee stored now


----------



## DRJOHN (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi Dave, thanks for your prompt reply, I'm waiting g to hear from there contact, will update as soon as I hear.


----------

